# Hawks Cay Resort, Duck Key (R218)



## cpalee (Jan 19, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about this resort? I am considering exchanging into it and am trying to research the resort. I noticed that it is not even listed in the resort reviews section of TUG. I found that to be highly unusual since the resort has been around for a number of years, and that tripadvisor had over 1200 reviews. Of course, I'd rather get my information here at TUG.

RCI has it listed for exchange but the description says "Preferred Villa's at Hawks Cay Resort" (whatever that means). If I go to the resort web site, there is no mention of anything called "preferred villa's". As usual, RCI's web site is next to worthless in helping me gather information.

So my first question is: exactly what are "preferred villa's"?


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 19, 2012)

It's gonn'a be one of the villas described here:  http://www.hawkscay.com/rooms_villas.php
I suspect that trade-ins are run-of-the-house, so that the "preferred" villa is whichever one they prefer.

BTW, once in my younger days, I and some friends snuck onto their grounds thru a hole in the fence and went for a swim in the lagoon. Very nice property.


----------



## jflkeys (Jan 20, 2012)

*Hawks Cay Resort*

Hi cpalee,

I work at Hawks Cay and thought I could help clarify.  "Preferred" villas refers to our completely renovated villas, which are the ones you'll see on HawksCay.com.  When the entire Resort was renovated back in 2007, we became a part of the Preferred Hotels & Resorts program (www.preferredhotelgroup.com).  Some  owners at that time opted to renovate their units to Preferred Hotels & Resort standards, which matched the hotel look and feel; therefore, they were dubbed Preferred Villas.  We simply call them Hawks Cay Villas at this point.

Hope that helps!  If you have any more questions about the resort, please let me know.


----------



## beanie (Jan 20, 2012)

Hawks Cay is a beautiful property. we went there for their breakfast buffet one day while staying at hawks nest in marathon . it was suggested to us by other guests and was well worth it . while there we walked out to the dolphin lagoon and needless to say we were back there the next morning so my wife could do the swim with the dolphins .


----------



## cpalee (Jan 20, 2012)

Talent312, jflkeys, and Beanie...... thanks for your help. I appreciate you taking the time to answer my question. You are the reason that I value the TUG website so much.

I do have an additional question for jflkeys since you work at Hawks Cay. There are 7 different categories of "rooms and villas" shown on the resort web site. Which of those categories are the villa's that you refer to - the ones that RCI calls "preferred villas"?

The categories listed are: (1) resort rooms & suites, (2) sunset village, (3) marina village, (4) harbor village, (5) sanctuary village, (6) specialty villas and (7) vacation rentals.

I suspect they fall under the vacation rentals category but I am not sure.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Jan 20, 2012)

How many tpu and what dates, never seen thAt one before


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jun 27, 2015)

Bumping up this older thread. My DH saw this resort on a game show as a prize and asked me to see if we could trade in there. Has anyone traded in recently? If so, what did you think? We have 2 kids under 10 also...it looks like it has great stuff for kids, but I'd be curious to hear reviews on that also.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 27, 2015)

Units that start with an #Rxxx are generally rental only properties (and not cheap rentals) and in many cases not even timeshare properties.  While they sometimes make it into the exchange inventory, it is during the most off season of off seasons.  I doubt this one every comes up for exchange.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jun 27, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> Units that start with an #Rxxx are generally rental only properties (and not cheap rentals) and in many cases not even timeshare properties.  While they sometimes make it into the exchange inventory, it is during the most off season of off seasons.  I doubt this one every comes up for exchange.



Oh bummer. DH was really excited about this place. Off season might be OK with us. We live in FL and our school schedule gets out in May, back in early aug. We have some "off season" weeks off in other words.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 27, 2015)

I doubt that this resort in that location is ever Off season enough to appear as and exchage.  The really high end types of resorts and private condos you see in RCI but if they are in beach locations, I doubt they would be available for exchange anytime the average daily temperature is above 40 degrees;  NC, VA, DE, NY beaches in Januar, maybe even SC beaches in January.  

I don't even see it available to rent currently.


----------

